# I Want More Power!!!!!



## glasgai (Mar 7, 2007)

I have 07 maxima and love it... It is my first nissan, and Im not sure what I can do or where I should go to acquire some upgrades for my stock 255 HP... Is it really true about intakes actually decreasing the HP, and raising the fuel efficiency....I live in Jersey, and I know they have Waterfest for the VW's, but do we have the same for our NISSANS..

[email protected]@i


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

How much more power do you want?

If it's 5% or 10% more, you can do that relatively cheaply. (although headers aren't exactly cheap... still cheaper than a turbo though). Maybe a little more than 10%...

If you want more than that you'll have to go forced induction, and I'm not aware of any turbo or supercharger kits available yet, so you'd have to fabricate one yourself. Expect to spend $3000-to-6000 easily, unless there's an existing kit that can be readily adapted...


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

glasgai said:


> I have 07 maxima and love it... It is my first nissan, and Im not sure what I can do or where I should go to acquire some upgrades for my stock 255 HP... Is it really true about intakes actually decreasing the HP, and raising the fuel efficiency....I live in Jersey, and I know they have Waterfest for the VW's, but do we have the same for our NISSANS..
> 
> [email protected]@i



there's a whole thread about intakes here somewhere... and the reason why they actually rob you of horsepower and decrease fuel efficiency.... as far as parts to give this car power... all 07 owners are pretty much fucked until someone cracks our ECU and changes fuel and air maps so we actually get gains out of our performance upgrades... in the meantime you can add headers, downpipe, intake .. etc.... you can start with bolt-ons and cross your fingers technosquare cracks that ECU soon enough so we can actually take advantage of it.

or... you can go straight to boost... but ... with our transmissions... i don't know.. i'm not sure how much power that CVT can hold before it goes out of control....


----------



## ceasars chariot (Mar 14, 2004)

well one thing you can do that is overlooked is to take a wheel/tire off and weigh it. then go out and buy some nice looking lightweight rims and tyres, the toyo t1r comes to mind, its a pocket full of money but if you can cut lets say 8 lbs of weight off each tire and wheel, decreasing the unsprung weight will make your car heaps faster, its also a reliable mod that looks good too.

back when i had stock 16 inch wheels i went with a ssr type c wheel. all around they were 32 lbs lighter which has the effect of making the car close to 32o lbs lighter . went out to the drag strip to test the results and was .3 faster. kinda like gaining 30 hp or freeing it up rather. dont over look wheels and tyres. 

cheers
cc


----------

